# Another 3DS scam!



## Quincy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hia, this has nothing else to do with hacking and such, but there is a site that claims that they have over 1 million "3DS downloads"


http://www.3dsplus.com/


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 15, 2011)

Some people will believe any old bollocks. That's why the internet is much like Mos Eisley. A wretched hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 15, 2011)

I think now that we are aware, we should not fall for it? >_>

I hope people don't pay for this. I mean. they "confessionals" are saying they got games that don't even exist yet! C'mon people.

Also, don't click the link -- I got a Trojan warning about 10 seconds into reading the page. You might wanna virus scan your computer, Bro.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow. Just Wow. Who would do this shit anyway???


----------



## FlashX007 (Jun 15, 2011)

Honestly I finally went to a store and checked it out. The 3DS is so small I couldn't believe it. Maybe it felt smaller than usual because I owned a XL which was way bigger. Anyways I am just saying this because people should just wait until they perfect it and make it bigger or something. I doubt any apps are worth buying on it so far.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jun 15, 2011)

FlashX007 said:
			
		

> Honestly I finally went to a store and checked it out. The 3DS is so small I couldn't believe it. Maybe it felt smaller than usual because I owned a XL which was way bigger. Anyways I am just saying this because people should just wait until they perfect it and make it bigger or something. I doubt any apps are worth buying on it so far.


Wrong topic. Also, why would they make it bigger? That means bigger screens, meaning a bigger 3D screen, and as such it will cost A LOT MORE.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of it may be true as 
3DS games are available although only three have been dumped so far
DS games are widely available.
Music (provide regular MP3s)
Although, most of the things they offer aren't possible, such as the 3DS movie downloads and the ability to play 3DS games.
I'm tempted to sign up just to see what they offer.


----------



## Astoria (Jun 16, 2011)

xD i donth think they have 5 million DS games



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are the games just Nintendo 3DS roms?
> 
> 
> Not at all! Our games are not roms. They are the *official game files* ready to be played on your deviced.
> ...


----------



## Quincy (Jun 16, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> xD i donth think they have 5 million DS games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet another epic fail


deviced? LMFAO!


----------



## deathking (Jun 16, 2011)

$49.95 is a bit steep someone needs to bite the bullet and see whats there


----------



## Quincy (Jun 16, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> $49.95 is a bit steep someone needs to bite the bullet and see whats there


Lets see where I can get from the page source


Absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Astoria (Jun 16, 2011)

Review:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are you sick of having to pay over $40 per game for your Nintendo 3DS? Don't you wish you could easily download unlimited Nintendo 3DS games, without having to pay a single cent per game? 3DS Plus is a revolutionary online experience that enables Nintendo 3DS owners to download unlimited official Nintendo 3DS games to their 3DS console, absolutely free. As a 3DS Plus member, you can download from over 5 million titles, and the games are yours to keep forever. Some recent popular titles available on 3DS Plus include The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, Mario Kart 3D, Super Mario 3D, Donkey Kong 3D, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell 3D, The Sims 3, Rayman 3D, and Lego Star Wars III: The Clone Wars. Why pay $40 in stores for a game, when you can legally download it, absolutely free?
> 
> The fabulous thing about 3DS Plus is that they not only offer games absolutely free, they also provide over 500,000 HD quality, full-length feature films. These movies are specially formatted to be watched on your 3DS, and can be downloaded in either 3D (so you can watch them in 3D using your Nintendo 3DS console) or just regular quality. The movies come in a wide range of genres, including action, adventure, comedy, mystery, thriller, crime, romance, fantasy, new releases and children's movies. Some recent popular titles include Inception, Hangover Part II, The Smurfs, Captain America, Green Lantern, Source Code, Rango, Limitless, Pirates of the Caribbean 4, and the Twilight Saga. 3DS Plus also provide access to all the most popular television series; including classic series as well as the latest released episodes for TV shows currently on air. Some examples of shows you can find on 3DS Plus include Family Guy, NCIS, Gossip Girl, How I Met Your Mother, Desperate Housewives and Glee. Every single video file can be played on your Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> ...




I think the one that wrote that is a complete idio...

The one that finds more epic fails in the "professional" review wins xD


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jun 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How are fast are the downloads?
> 
> Our movie downloads are extremely fast. *On high speed internet, it takes approximately 10 minutes to download a full Nintendo 3DS from our servers.* Our movies and TV episodes take just a few minutes, and our mp3 files take even less.



They offer 3DS's for download, and they take just 10 minutes!


----------



## deathking (Jun 16, 2011)

well there is a members area
http://www.3dsplus.com/members


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "3DS Plus is freakin' awesome! Today I downloaded Donkey Kong 3D, Final Fantasy, Madden NFL, Paper Mario 3D, Tetris, Splinter Cell 3D, plus a few movies in 3D like Inception and Thor!"



Bahaha. This is hilarious!


----------



## m3rox (Jun 16, 2011)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need a 3D printer though.  Otherwise you are just wasting your money.

I love their service though.  They really do offer high-speed downloads.  I've downloaded about 15 3DS games from that website since joining.  Totally worth the money.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 16, 2011)

I signed up and downloaded *FIVE* 3DS's! Thankfully, my 3DS printer that they sent me a couple days back does an excellent job of printing 3DS's. There are some other buttons that create real unicorns and doorways to other dimensions, but I'm not allowed to use them. Dumb restrictions. There is one special button on the 3DS's that you print off called the Future Button. It let me download the likes of Mario Kart AND Super Smash Bros. 3DS!

Where I would be without this site, I don't know!



Spoiler: Actually




Please, for the love of all that is good and magnificent, do not sign up for that site.

The 3DS's don't actually work. :'(





Spoiler: importato




[/sarcasm]


----------



## Nicole Luyben (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like not too bad about this site....


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just sent this to their "customer service":


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Really? I can download a 3DS in 10 minutes? Do you supply a 3DS printer so I can use the 3DS once I've downloaded it? Or is it like a 3DS emulator that I use on my computer? Can I download a 3DS Lite, a 3DS Wii and a 3DS Xbox 360 too? This site looks totally legit so I think I'm gonna sign up right away!


Hehe


----------



## m3rox (Jun 16, 2011)

Wilabob said:
			
		

> Just sent this to their "customer service":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't troll the customer service department.  This is a magnificent service this website is doing for the gaming community.  It'd be a crying shame if they shut down due to too much disrespect from the community.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wilabob said:
			
		

> Just sent this to their "customer service":
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Can't wait for the reply!


----------



## Necron (Jun 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is 3DS Plus 100% legal?
> 
> 3DS Plus is 100% legal. There are absolutely no copyright infringements of any kind. This site is not a peer-to-peer communications system. All content found within the member’s area is the property of 3DS Plus and 100% licensed.



I loled so hard... so they own Nintendo?


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 16, 2011)

Did nobody watch my Trojan warning? >_>

http://realscamreviews.com/3ds-plus-reviews/

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...15154306AAJrklz

http://www.articlesnatch.com/Article/3ds-P...A-Scam-/2547002

http://3dsplus28.wordpress.com/category/uncategorized/

really? REALLY? Come on people... these planted reviews should be enough to see it's a scam. That person on Yahoo... *sigh*


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 16, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh good lord... this means I can download every single 3DS game and movie and music EVAR for just over the price of a 3DS game, plus print out a few 3DS's and it'll all be good? SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 16, 2011)

"You will be amazed at the pets that spring to daily life in your fingers."
Lol... i commented on the http://realscamreviews.com/3ds-plus-reviews/ link


----------



## thela_kid (Jun 16, 2011)

KingBlank said:
			
		

> "You will be amazed at the pets that spring to daily life in your fingers."
> Lol... i commented on the http://realscamreviews.com/3ds-plus-reviews/ link


lol me too. funny thing is, i dont see any comments at all


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 16, 2011)

Aww thats a pity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it says "Your comment is awaiting moderation."

well heres my comment anyway...

"Wow thats Great, i cheaked it out and found you can even download the 3DS ITSELF!!! its wonderfull i now have UNLIMITED 3DS’S i gave a few to my friends, i highly recomend signing up because they also have a new trial service for MP6 Files that are holograms that come out of the cameras on the back of the 3DS, AFTER THAT you can press the AWESOMEFANTASTICO button and it will make the hologram REAL!!!. ive done this with chocolate, motorbikes and helicopters so far and it seems to work perfectly its truely out of this world THANKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










"


----------



## thela_kid (Jun 16, 2011)

KingBlank said:
			
		

> Aww thats a pity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahahahaha


----------



## huangyu (Jun 16, 2011)

They won't let your comment show up...haha.....


----------



## TankedThomas (Jun 16, 2011)

I love how they think Donkey Kong 3D actually exists. It might, but no one except Nintendo/Rare know at this point. 

I'd also love to hear from that ONE person that you know will sign up because they're THAT dumb. Oh boy, that'd be hilarious.


----------



## Nick Nack (Jun 16, 2011)

This is the worst scam i have ever seen


----------



## ferofax (Jun 16, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> $49.95 is a bit steep someone needs to bite the bullet and see whats there


...what, in the hopes of there being anything?


jeez, why bite the bullet when it's so obvious that there's no such thing yet?


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 16, 2011)

The website looks pretty cool, I might just sign up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## Xuphor (Jun 16, 2011)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...15154306AAJrklz

Some people are gullible enough to have to ask if it's real or not, which is pretty bad. Haven't found anyone that's said they bought it and found out it's fake yet, thankfully.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2011)

I contacted their customer service. Now waiting for the lulz.


----------



## doyama (Jun 16, 2011)

KingBlank said:
			
		

> Aww thats a pity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's actually THERE NOW! Even the moderators are too stupid to know sarcasm when they see it....

Hell the admin even thanked you for the review! As Mark Twain once said, is the satire so good that's it actually real?


----------



## Prophet (Jun 16, 2011)

I love a good scamming. It's my fetish.

I love to be scammed all over?


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 16, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> KingBlank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLWUT? Really? I don't see it anywhere. =(


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

[sarcasm] I signed up and I downloaded OVER 9000 3DSes. [/sarcasm]


----------



## .Chris (Jun 16, 2011)

removed.


----------



## doyama (Jun 16, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://realscamreviews.com/3ds-plus-reviews/

Go to the bottom of  the page you'll see the awesome post

The admin's reply is pure gold

"Hi Keristero, thanks for your comment… this will help other users to have a idea how great 3DS Plus is…"


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 17, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! I lol'd so hard!!!


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 17, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> doyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT. I can't even, what even, I don't even


----------



## zanfire (Jun 17, 2011)

seriously i was cracking up quite a few times reading this....good lord i hope they dont lock this thread...the lolz are so worth it.


----------



## phoenix1234 (Jun 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> well heres my comment anyway...
> 
> "Wow thats Great, i cheaked it out and found you can even download the 3DS ITSELF!!! its wonderfull i now have UNLIMITED 3DS’S i gave a few to my friends, i highly recomend signing up because they also have a new trial service for MP6 Files that are holograms that come out of the cameras on the back of the 3DS, AFTER THAT you can press the AWESOMEFANTASTICO button and it will make the hologram REAL!!!. ive done this with chocolate, motorbikes and helicopters so far and it seems to work perfectly its truely out of this world THANKS
> 
> ...




Awww they left out the part with the chocolate, motorcycles and helicopters


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 17, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> KingBlank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Can I hav a 3DS?


----------



## koji2009 (Jun 17, 2011)

This title is misleading... there were 3ds scams before the 3ds was even out.


----------



## Astoria (Jun 17, 2011)

KingBlank said:
			
		

> Aww thats a pity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it sounds like a 100% legit testimonal xD (like the other testimonials in the website  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

PSD: Thanks for the 3D printer 






PS2: Did anyone note that when i search "3ds scam" on google images, my avatar appears? xDDDDDDDD


----------



## TheAmericanNomad (Jun 17, 2011)

You guys are so wrong, 3DS plus is 100% legal and legit. I have been a member for thirty years and I love it. I have been enjoying free, legal, and official Nintendo 3DS games like the Legend of Zelda the Skyward Sword and Banjo-Theeie on my 3DS for years now. Even better is their movie section, where I downloaded The Black Swan 2: the Swan's Return (Even better than the first, in this one Mila Kunis and Natalie Portman use strap-ons!) and Star Wars Episode VI: The Dark Phantom. Which, admittedly was never released, but they have it somehow. (I think the owner of 3DS plus must be friends with George Lucas) It still stars Harrison Ford and Mark Hamill, and there are two Chewbaccas but one is evil, and they have to blow up another Deathstar. It is my new favorite Star Wars movie and you have to download it if you like star wars at all. They also have Godfather 4 and Rocky 9: Adrian's Revenge. Plus all the movies play in 3D, on your 3DS or even on your TV without glasses! They also have unlimited WoW Gold and Microsoft Points or Nintendo Points, even Sony Points! If you join their premium membership for an additional $39.95 you can pick a playboy playmate who will come to your house in real life and do whatever you want! I played Jenga with mine. If you don't like Playmates you can have them send one of the girls from Dead or Alive or Chung-Li from Street Fighter! It is pretty awesome, and you guys shouldn't tarnish a company's good name like you are. They could charge way more than they are, and only charge you to cover costs, they do it out of the kindness of their hearts.

Oh, P.S. when you join, you have to make sure you have virus protection off, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2011)

Keristero: Wow thats Great, i cheaked it out and found you can even download the *3DS ITSELF*!!! its wonderfull i now have *UNLIMITED 3DS’S* i gave a few to my friends, i highly recomend signing up because they also have a new trail service for MP6 Files that are holograms that come out of the cameras on the back of the 3DS, AFTER THAT you can press the AWESOMEFANTASTICO button and it will make the hologram REAL!!!. its truely out of this world THANKS !

Admin:Hi Keristero, thanks for your comment… this will help other users to have a idea how great 3DS Plus is…


----------



## Tux' (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I decided to contact their "Support" system. I wonder how they'll reply back, or if they even will?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello there! I took a look at your site and saw how CONVINCING it was! I am intending to sign up, but I would like a free trial first before signing up, the price seems a bit too steep even though there is a money back guarantee. I also saw in the FAQ that you can print out 3DS'! Is there a limit to how many 3DS' we can print and can we re-distribute them to our friends and family? This seems so great, I can't wait to hear back from you!
> 
> -Generic First Name.



Let's see what they say to that xD


----------



## doyama (Jun 17, 2011)

phoenix1234 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait.... so they actually took the comment, read it, EDITED IT, and posted the comment..... That's dedication for you for a scam artist.


----------



## thela_kid (Jun 17, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> phoenix1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it gets to a point where "rofl" just isn't enough...


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 18, 2011)

TheAmericanNomad said:
			
		

> You guys are so wrong, 3DS plus is 100% legal and legit. I have been a member for thirty years and I love it. I have been enjoying free, legal, and official Nintendo 3DS games like the Legend of Zelda the Skyward Sword and Banjo-Theeie on my 3DS for years now. Even better is their movie section, where I downloaded The Black Swan 2: the Swan's Return (Even better than the first, in this one Mila Kunis and Natalie Portman use strap-ons!) and Star Wars Episode VI: The Dark Phantom. Which, admittedly was never released, but they have it somehow. (I think the owner of 3DS plus must be friends with George Lucas) It still stars Harrison Ford and Mark Hamill, and there are two Chewbaccas but one is evil, and they have to blow up another Deathstar. It is my new favorite Star Wars movie and you have to download it if you like star wars at all. They also have Godfather 4 and Rocky 9: Adrian's Revenge. Plus all the movies play in 3D, on your 3DS or even on your TV without glasses! They also have unlimited WoW Gold and Microsoft Points or Nintendo Points, even Sony Points! If you join their premium membership for an additional $39.95 you can pick a playboy playmate who will come to your house in real life and do whatever you want! I played Jenga with mine. If you don't like Playmates you can have them send one of the girls from Dead or Alive or Chung-Li from Street Fighter! It is pretty awesome, and you guys shouldn't tarnish a company's good name like you are. They could charge way more than they are, and only charge you to cover costs, they do it out of the kindness of their hearts.
> 
> Oh, P.S. when you join, you have to make sure you have virus protection off, otherwise it won't work.


Yes, definitely. Its a great site.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 18, 2011)

TheAmericanNomad said:
			
		

> You guys are so wrong, 3DS plus is 100% legal and legit. I have been a member for thirty years and I love it. I have been enjoying free, legal, and official Nintendo 3DS games like the Legend of Zelda the Skyward Sword and Banjo-Theeie on my 3DS for years now. Even better is their movie section, where I downloaded The Black Swan 2: the Swan's Return (Even better than the first, in this one Mila Kunis and Natalie Portman use strap-ons!) and Star Wars Episode VI: The Dark Phantom. Which, admittedly was never released, but they have it somehow. (I think the owner of 3DS plus must be friends with George Lucas) It still stars Harrison Ford and Mark Hamill, and there are two Chewbaccas but one is evil, and they have to blow up another Deathstar. It is my new favorite Star Wars movie and you have to download it if you like star wars at all. They also have Godfather 4 and Rocky 9: Adrian's Revenge. Plus all the movies play in 3D, on your 3DS or even on your TV without glasses! They also have unlimited WoW Gold and Microsoft Points or Nintendo Points, even Sony Points! If you join their premium membership for an additional $39.95 you can pick a playboy playmate who will come to your house in real life and do whatever you want! I played Jenga with mine. If you don't like Playmates you can have them send one of the girls from Dead or Alive or Chung-Li from Street Fighter! It is pretty awesome, and you guys shouldn't tarnish a company's good name like you are. They could charge way more than they are, and only charge you to cover costs, they do it out of the kindness of their hearts.
> 
> Oh, P.S. when you join, you have to make sure you have virus protection off, otherwise it won't work.



LOL

OMG PMSL

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woySeSNBL3o[/youtube]


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 18, 2011)

TheAmericanNomad said:
			
		

> You guys are so wrong, 3DS plus is 100% legal and legit. I have been a member for thirty years and I love it. I have been enjoying free, legal, and official Nintendo 3DS games like the Legend of Zelda the Skyward Sword and Banjo-Theeie on my 3DS for years now. Even better is their movie section, where I downloaded The Black Swan 2: the Swan's Return (Even better than the first, in this one Mila Kunis and Natalie Portman use strap-ons!) and Star Wars Episode VI: The Dark Phantom. Which, admittedly was never released, but they have it somehow. (I think the owner of 3DS plus must be friends with George Lucas) It still stars Harrison Ford and Mark Hamill, and there are two Chewbaccas but one is evil, and they have to blow up another Deathstar. It is my new favorite Star Wars movie and you have to download it if you like star wars at all. They also have Godfather 4 and Rocky 9: Adrian's Revenge. Plus all the movies play in 3D, on your 3DS or even on your TV without glasses! They also have unlimited WoW Gold and Microsoft Points or Nintendo Points, even Sony Points! If you join their premium membership for an additional $39.95 you can pick a playboy playmate who will come to your house in real life and do whatever you want! I played Jenga with mine. If you don't like Playmates you can have them send one of the girls from Dead or Alive or Chung-Li from Street Fighter! It is pretty awesome, and you guys shouldn't tarnish a company's good name like you are. They could charge way more than they are, and only charge you to cover costs, they do it out of the kindness of their hearts.
> 
> Oh, P.S. when you join, you have to make sure you have virus protection off, otherwise it won't work.


Suuuuuure thirty years? Ur not john titor are u? O.o


----------



## Fluto (Jun 18, 2011)

i must sign UP!!!


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jun 18, 2011)

Pfft:
Hi at this time, we do not offer a ’3D Printer’ as you say. We offer official Nintendo 3DS games, 3D movies, music and more.
The admin from a site with a fake review lol
Edit: added this to the fake review: Do I add the viruses to my 3DS too or just leave them to infect my computer?
Edit2: 200th post


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe that they are offering Mario Kart 3DS, and Resident Evil Mercenaries 3D! They are so legit that they are offering currently unreleased games ahead of time...and development! xD


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone made a Lulzsec request yet?


----------



## a500lbmidgit (Jun 19, 2011)

http://3dsplus.com.websitetrafficspy.com/
located where?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 20, 2011)

free post yay


----------

